# How To Change The "banner"?



## MuGGzy (Sep 11, 2011)

Running the latest Libery ROM, in the older Liberty GB ROM there was a spot where you could change the top scrolling banner, where it says "Virzon Wireless" right now. I cannot find this option in the new Liberty ROM or the latest ROM Toolbox.
Was it removed or moved?


----------



## airmaxx23 (Jun 15, 2011)

You should be able to change it will the Root Tools app that you can get in the Market that JRummy16 put out.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

I haven't been on liberty since 2nd init was released...
But i think there is an option in Liberty Customizer.


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

Settings -> Liberty Settings -> Pulldown Text


----------



## MuGGzy (Sep 11, 2011)

Ok, in my Settings+>Liberty Settings all I have is two options...
Use Rotary Lock Screen
and
Lockscreen Music Control

in ROM Toolbox I find no options for Banner or Pulldown text, I know in the initial Liberty Gingerbread build there was one...


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

MuGGzy said:


> Ok, in my Settings+>Liberty Settings all I have is two options...
> Use Rotary Lock Screen
> and
> Lockscreen Music Control
> ...


u sure ur not on liberty rc 1.1 cuz the official releases of 1.0 and 2.0 both have more options on liberty settings. U can also purchase the liberty customizer from the market

If i have helped you out Please donate by clicking like (its free) =) Sent from my Hacked Out DX


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

Rc 1.1 was a release candidate. liberty 3 2.0 is the most current.

If i have helped you out Please donate by clicking like (its free) =) Sent from my Hacked Out DX


----------

